# Win a Hunt with Laura Francese! Give it a shot!



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Woah...this is BIG!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm out.....


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Can you submit more than one entry?


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh well nothing I can do. Not able to go to a shop, not get to shootany bows till after august at least.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm out also.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i buy a firecat and thats the thanks i get, so much for buying the pro series

good luck kiss her for me


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i dont think any of us can READ, women do that too you.

this is open to EVERYONE


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

The Pantera wouldn't do me any good anyway, I wouldn't be able to shoot it very well at only 31" draw.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

I hunt next door in Trempealeau cty, can she come hunt with me?


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

im out i shoot a hoyt and elite:shade:


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

jlh42581 said:


> i dont think any of us can READ, women do that too you.
> 
> this is open to EVERYONE



....ah, everyone with a pantera bow


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

NY911 said:


> Woah...this is BIG!


cant be to big when you have to photoshop:mg:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

See Laura this would look good !

How would you like to stare at that combo for a week?

OK I'll loose the hat ... if that helps much ...


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

CWG said:


> ....ah, everyone with a pantera bow


no, this is open to anyone who submits a photo of themself with a Pantera. No purchase necessary...just submit a pic. Pretty simple.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Apr 12, 2007)

If you enter and win, I'm sure your wife or girlfriend will be soooo happy for you getting to hunt with Laura and all. :smileinbox::whip2::tape::nono:


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> See Laura this would look good !
> 
> How would you like to stare at that combo for a week?
> 
> OK I'll loose the hat ... if that helps much ...


Wow! Sixshooter is a marketing genious. That photo is sure to move some bows by the truck load. Good luck Sixshooter on your hunt with Laura.......... Let us know how it goes


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

BowButla said:


> Wow! Sixshooter is a marketing genious. That photo is sure to move some bows by the truck load. Good luck Sixshooter on your hunt with Laura.......... Let us know how it goes


I'm kinda the anti-marketer huh?


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

The following picture is a snapshot I took this fall of a hunt I went on with Dick Cheney. . He can shoot!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Timberdoodle said:


> If you enter and win, I'm sure your wife or girlfriend will be soooo happy for you getting to hunt with Laura and all. :smileinbox::whip2::tape::nono:


I'm gonna tell my wife it's a week with Dan Fitzgerald ...


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

stixshooter said:


> I'm gonna tell my wife it's a week with Dan Fitzgerald ...


She won't believe you.

Now if you told her it was Dave Watson, then she would probably fall for it.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

C-fused said:


> She won't believe you.
> 
> Now if you told her it was Dave Watson, then she would probably fall for it.


 ... I dunno .... Heck I'll try it .. when else is a West Coast boy gonna get a chance at Whitetails ..?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

You guys just need to be grateful that they won't let my brother cross the border so he's out ... :shade:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

C-fused said:


> She won't believe you.
> 
> Now if you told her it was Dave Watson, then she would probably fall for it.



OK How's this ...?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Jr. G Nockman said:


> ya'all can keep the bow, just include a new Double sleeping bag for me and my hunting partner:tongue:


Dan Fitzgerald ?


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think winning a hunt with Laura would work for me. I wouldn't be able to concentrate very well on the hunt itself. You know, with a certain distraction in camp! LOL!


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Stixshooter...give it up dude. You wife wouldn't let you back in the house after a week with laura. She'll know your lying with a face like yours.


----------



## swampdonkeysk (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## mtalbert (Oct 19, 2009)

New broadheads that are in the first stage of testing. LOL


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Arrow looks a little bent. Too big of a broadhead tip bent it.


----------



## Jr. G Nockman (Mar 1, 2010)

stixshooter said:


> Dan Fitzgerald ?


Where does it say win a trip with D Fitz?:angry:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Jr. G Nockman said:


> Where does it say win a trip with D Fitz?:angry:



I figured that since Laura is married ...


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

TozerBGood said:


> Stixshooter...give it up dude. You wife wouldn't let you back in the house after a week with laura. She'll know your lying with a face like yours.


But I'm fun in camp !!!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's my entry


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

*First attempt...*

This is my first please comment have a few other ideas


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

sounds like a cool idea but i not artistic enough to make anything lol


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

*Here you go.*


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Even though I'm much older than Laura .. I can still rage ...

2:00 AM ... Bend Oregon ...

By Daughter wasn't helping ... o-well you only turn 44 once ....


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Could of done better


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> Even though I'm much older than Laura .. I can still rage ...
> 
> 2:00 AM ... Bend Oregon ...
> 
> By Daughter wasn't helping ... o-well you only turn 44 once ....



*WOW!* For a minute there I thought that was a Mathews shirt you were wearing!  :behindsof:bolt:


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

stixshooter said:


> Even though I'm much older than Laura .. I can still rage ...
> 
> 2:00 AM ... Bend Oregon ...
> 
> By Daughter wasn't helping ... o-well you only turn 44 once ....


What gang is your daughter prospecting?


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Entry Numero Uno*

Heres one


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

solohunter said:


> What gang is your daughter prospecting?



Gang? what gang? .. She's a University of Oregon Student ......


----------



## FTBLFAN (Mar 3, 2010)

I shoot a Pantera (black with red accents) and my wife has a good deal of experience with Photoshop.

Perhaps I'll be favored to win...


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't think any of you have read the rules to the contest! LOL! Go back and see what is required to enter into the contest!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

viperarcher said:


> I don't think any of you have read the rules to the contest! LOL! Go back and see what is required to enter into the contest!


We don't like rules ...


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in!!!!









By illyan at 2010-03-26


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

viperarcher said:


> I don't think any of you have read the rules to the contest! LOL! Go back and see what is required to enter into the contest!



Ok I read the rules had some coffee ...How's this?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> Ok I read the rules had some coffee ...How's this?



Haha! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Wish I could Enter, this is going to be a blast, but I get to help judge.
So submitt those pictures people, remember, you dont have to be in the photos and there are alot of pictures with the Pantera available so be creative! good luck all.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok so i ain't one of them fancy computer designers and such ..So I did the best I could with my barn ... Took me all morning


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> Ok so i ain't one of them fancy computer designers and such ..So I did the best I could with my barn ... Took me all morning


ummmmmmm...your camo is "CLASHING"! LOL!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

MADNESS MAN said:


> ummmmmmm...your camo is "CLASHING"! LOL!



I know I never match on purpose .. :darkbeer:


----------



## twp1224 (Nov 5, 2009)

*First try...what do you think?*


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

i like your line


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope this does it I'm ready to hunt in a different state for once !!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

when i get back i will post a close up of the bow because i put in more detail than i should have. That is a full 8.5X11


----------



## Auger (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok so I read the fancy shmancy picture about the hunt "08" so either AT News is jerking your chain or, they used an old advertisement for a new opportunity or they ran this just to see how long it would take us to peel our eyes off of Laura Francese and read the rest of it.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

If you look closer you will see "08" refers to the year the owner and his son took B&C bucks from the ranch.


----------



## Auger (Oct 3, 2009)

ah geee so it is, 12:30 am I knew I should not have taken my eyes off of her.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

close up of the grip.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:izza:


----------



## Stacy Engstrom (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm so excited about this deal. My new Pntera is in the mail now, I should get it this week in the mail. You will definitely be getting plenty of pictures from me.


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ttt*

Here's one


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ttt*

one more


----------



## Jr. G Nockman (Mar 1, 2010)

The only thing Im Pant-ing over is Laura.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

not very good with photoshopping, but here is another!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

How about 2 panteras?

In 2 cam AND single cam versions.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*First one Many More to come*

Click on Pic to bring it up in full size, make sure you have the window maximized for all of the details. 

This is my first attempt of many. Enjoy.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

My last one for tonite!!


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Last one*

This is Addicting!!There's some pretty awesome creations already.:wav:


----------



## pudldux (Jan 14, 2004)

Blaze orange will be required on the 9th-10th as it is the youth gun hunt for deer here in WI.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

another. . .


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

double post. . .


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

stixshooter said:


>



Haha! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Keep up the good work everyone, there are some great submissions, and honestly...some not so great ones...lol


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

i can photoshop, but id love to win the hunt.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## martinShoota (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope i winnn!!!


----------



## gwood09 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am ready PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME

Can you tell I want this.


----------



## modrndayrobnhod (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't want to hunt with Laura, because I would end up shooting myself in the foot....and when I got home my wife would shoot me in the other foot. But I'll tell you what, If Laura send me her best picture with a Elite GT 500, I will let her hunt with me two arrows in each foot and all.


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

*what year pantera*

is this for current riser style panteras only?? martins been making panteras for a while and theres more than one riser style


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Very Funny and very cool stuff people! keep it up


----------



## twp1224 (Nov 5, 2009)

*#2*


----------



## twp1224 (Nov 5, 2009)

*#3*


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*This looks interesting*

Will have to see what I can come up with.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*catributes....*


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

marshrabbitt said:


>


That's a good one :thumbs_up


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

another one


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*#2*


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

elkkat said:


> How about 2 panteras?
> 
> In 2 cam AND single cam versions.



Ummm... The Four-wheeled Pantera, was also a single-cam :shade:


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*My first attempt...*

I'd love to be able to go on the hunt, so we'll see how creative I can get. Looking forward to seeing other entries!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, some of these are downright hilarious!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

uh oh dont let buckchaser post anything in a thread that is for a bow he wins too much....


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ha I am no good with pics.... :noidea: So i lose.


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

ALOT of these are awsome, keep them comeing....


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

???


----------



## JohnnyThunder (Dec 3, 2009)

ha ha ha - i think thats a winner

i guess there is no point in anyone else entering now




d3ue3ce said:


> The following picture is a snapshot I took this fall of a hunt I went on with Dick Cheney. . He can shoot!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I've really been trying to work with this ... just haven't got there yet ....


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

#2


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thought that i would post it a 2nd time smaller so that you can see the etire picture at once.


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a suggestion to Martin Archery that might make this contest receive more REAL entries. Open it up to all Martin bows, not just photos of panteras. My shop does not have panteras in stock (but he'd be happy to order me one) and I'm not any good at Photoshop. I do have some great ideas on some photos, but all I own is a firecat, cheetah and alien, no pantera available.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Ezbite said:


> I have a suggestion to Martin Archery that might make this contest receive more REAL entries. Open it up to all Martin bows, not just photos of panteras. My shop does not have panteras in stock (but he'd be happy to order me one) and I'm not any good at Photoshop. I do have some great ideas on some photos, but all I own is a firecat, cheetah and alien, no pantera available.


I don't think they are looking for an ad campaign .. or the best graphic art

It's supposed to be fun .. so have fun


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*2nd try, a bit like the first.*

I'll try a different look next time. Had to try this one, too.


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder how much flak I'll get for this image... but... here you go...


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

kbrando said:


> ALOT of these are awsome, keep them comeing....


I agree, you guys are VERY creative! :thumb:


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Two More... for the fun of it*










Imagine if Legolas was using a Pantera? He could have taken out two or three Orcs at a time!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Forest Crawler said:


> Imagine if Legolas was using a Pantera? He could have taken out two or three Orcs at a time!


That' s good 

Dang it I wanna kill a Whitetail ..... 

Can ya do a Duke scene with a Pantera? After all wasn't Bo and Luke shooting a Martin back then?

Don't forget Waylon ....


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

stixshooter said:


> That' s good
> 
> Dang it I wanna kill a Whitetail .....
> 
> ...


You're right, Scott! Bo and Luke were both shooting a Martin Warthog. Good memory!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, Scott, it's certainly not perfect, but I did it for the fun of it. I can't believe you remembered they were shooting Martins.


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

There are photos of the Pantera all over including on the Martin web site...and this is for fun so even if you dont have the "photoshop" skills... you can definately still contribute!
There are some hilarious ones and some great designs on here keep it up!!!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Forest Crawler said:


> Well, Scott, it's certainly not perfect, but I did it for the fun of it. I can't believe you remembered they were shooting Martins.


That's great !! Perfect...You win ... Tell Laura I said hi ... Good luck on your hunt :darkbeer:


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Please, you have plenty of time. Besides, I totally LMAO at the eTrade kid and the golf clubs. Those are the funny ones that are great! Keep more of them coming!


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Great Shots Forest


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Another*

Keep um comin'


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Hi Archery Talk.com*

Just looking over the great Pantera Photos....Looking Good!


----------



## swisher1974 (Apr 15, 2010)

*sweetness*

sweet


----------



## TheWiz (Apr 23, 2010)

*The Wiz entry for Pantera contest*










WOW. A chance to meet and hunt with Laura. How much better can it get.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*This looks like fun.*

All the Pantera work looks great. I think I might have to try this. Coming Soon!


----------



## Steelheads (Apr 24, 2009)

Morisato said:


> I wonder how much flak I'll get for this image... but... here you go...


That is EPIC! Hahahahaha good one. And to everyone else, I would have never guessed alot of guys on here are so tech savvy. NICE WORK!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Working on new Pantera Photo*

I am now using flames from the Senior Portrait Days. Completely reworked Laura from the screen saver photo. It might work together.


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Good work people....keep it up!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*New Shadowcat*

I am going this week some time to pick up my new Shadowcat. I am looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*More Ideas*

Trying to think of some new ideas. First two are almost done and I am working on the third. Can't you feel the tension, ha ha ha. 

Anyone know if there is a maximun size (pixel by pixel x 72 DPI) ?

Thanks!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*First One!*

Finally here is the first one "Blazing Speed".

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=771637&stc=1&d=1272345372


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*"Archeology" The Study of Archery...*

Here is a play on words "Archeology, not Archaeology".


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

good one ^


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

"This one time at Bow Camp"

I'm sure someone smarter than I can put a bow in her hands


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

tagart said:


> Here is a play on words "Archeology, not Archaeology".



This is very good! :thumbs_up


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*New Show Idea*

Here is an idea for a hunting show based on this hunt.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Much Better Res!*

Thanks for the comments everyone.

I finally figured out how to place the images at better resolution and so everyone can see them all the time. Here is the first two at much better res and closer to actual size. The original designs were a mock up of a magazine cover 8.5 x 11 inches at 300 DPI. In PSD form they are about 85 megs each.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Final Repost...*

Here is the Archeology at an improved resolution. I have a few other ideas that I am kicking around and I now know that I will post them in this manner. Here my text is not falling apart. Thanks.

TAG


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Nice work guys!*

I am totally digging all of the new ideas. Great ideas guys. I can't wait to see what else you come up with. Cheers!


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Time for some more attempts*

These two are somewhat similar, I plan to finish up a few others of a different style before this ends. Tagart I must commend the lighting from the flames; nice work.


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow...I must admit some are stepping up there game...keep it up!!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Good Job Guys!*

Good Work Pager21, Nice Poster raptor4life660r, "FC" where are you at I know your working on another one. Good Work All ! TAG


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Wide Country*

A general advertisement for Archery and of course Martin. My original digital file for this photo is 20in x 40in @ 300 DPI. Since their largest logo was even a little bigger than that I rescaled it and used it as an overlay at about 10% opacity. I chose to leave the word ARCHERY at 100%. This is a small version of the original 20in x 40in @ 300 DPI.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Holy crap!!!*

There are some really great submissions on here!!!! I am super impressed by everyones creativity......
Can i win a hunt to hunt with me??? How would that work? Oh nevermind....I get sick of myself and would rather hunt with someone else anyway!

Good luck to everyone!

Jane Doe


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

lol Laura,
Some day Laura you will have to teach me how to hunt...never had the opportunity yet..
Talk to you soon and keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

I need to win this Hunt so I can shoot a bigger buck than this one!! Lol!!! Hopefully with a brand new Pantera!!!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*My New Tattoo...*

Here is my new tattoo, what do ya think?


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Are those the new invisi strings on that rig 



tagart said:


> Here is my new tattoo, what do ya think?


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*2nd Sitting*

Hey pure havoc it was too much for one sitting. I will have to go back to the tattoo shop for the string.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

archeryis4girlz said:


> There are some really great submissions on here!!!! I am super impressed by everyones creativity......
> Can i win a hunt to hunt with me??? How would that work? Oh nevermind....I get sick of myself and would rather hunt with someone else anyway!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> ...


Hey Jane .. 

I had fun with it ... See ya in camp


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

stixshooter said:


> Hey Jane ..
> 
> I had fun with it ... See ya in camp


You are a funny guy stix :teeth: Ill definatly be voting for you to win. I think jane doe would have the most fun with you. IMO


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Tattoo Finished...*

Hey, I went back to the tattoo shop and had the string put on. All done now


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

stixshooter said:


> I'm gonna tell my wife it's a week with Dan Fitzgerald ...


dont forget Bob Folgrot. I am now at full draw on the bigest buck ive ever saw I relase and he gos down for the count. watched that movie a millon times. Yeah the way my wife feels about that chick from the crush dont think she would aprove, cause laura is way hotter than her. Funny how woman are, in all honesty I watched that show cause Lee actually knows his stuff, well hes got good taste in women anyways.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Hi VanRijn,*

Did you do this in Illustrator ? (Good Job!)





VanRijn said:


> when i get back i will post a close up of the bow because i put in more detail than i should have. That is a full 8.5X11


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Skinny 10!*

I like your work skinny10, very nice. 

Forest Crawler you over due for a new one bud, I am getting anxious.

Nice work Marsh Rabbit!

Everyone is looking good! TAG


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

the background was done in photoshop but the bow and the hunter are both done in illustrator with the pen tool.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

This ones for Jane Doe, I hope she appreciates it lol!!! And all of you have some really awesome work !!!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

tagart said:


> I like your work skinny10, very nice.
> 
> Forest Crawler you over due for a new one bud, I am getting anxious.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, Tagart. :angel: I am working on a couple more right now. Just have to put the finishing touches on them and find time to get them done.


----------



## Ingus (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Very cool*



pure havoc said:


> Are those the new :shade:invisi strings on that rig


I like a lot of the pics I saw but this one is pretty dang unique....lol


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*The Masterpiece*

If ever a painting went down in history as a "Masterpiece" because of the subject matter. Here is my version of that painting in the gallery.

Thanks Big Ragu......


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

tagart said:


> I like your work skinny10, very nice.
> 
> Forest Crawler you over due for a new one bud, I am getting anxious.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, your work looks pretty awesome, tons of great submissions and I'm sure many more great ones to come...


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Another image from SoCal*

Had to try something different. You guys are all getting really creative!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Forest Crawler said:


> Had to try something different. You guys are all getting really creative!


That's cool but it would be nice if you included a critter and a bow ........:shade:


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Lookin Good!*

Looks real nice, and a very "clean blend" . I am still waiting for the other.

Good Job!



Forest Crawler said:


> Had to try something different. You guys are all getting really creative!


----------



## deny (May 13, 2010)

\pantera.


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Another*

Somebody stop me, I think I got an addiction :darkbeer:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

All I can do is assure you I would make Laura look good in post hunt photos. :smile:


----------



## Carolina Hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

There are some real awesome entries


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

This is looking from inside my computer when I 1st saw this Contest !!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Me trying to figure out how to use Photoshop!!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Working on a project, starting to figure this out......Maybe???


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

The finished Product... at last!!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Black & White*

Martin Pantera, The choice is simple as Black & White.


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

just here


----------



## devilhelix (Mar 3, 2010)

*Just a warm up…*

Not exactly according to the rules but was a fun exercise regardless.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Extreme Conditions*

Just for the fun of it I placed the before composite also. This "Extreme" image includes West Virginia, Maine and New Hampshire respectively. These photos from my collection offered the extreme conditions I was looking for. Original size is 15" x 45" @ 300 DPI.











My Final Piece...


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*4th attempt. I really need to shoot this bow.*


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*5th try - This one was fun.*


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Well done!*



tagart said:


> Just for the fun of it I placed the before composite also. This "Extreme" image includes West Virginia, Maine and New Hampshire respectively. These photos from my collection offered the extreme conditions I was looking for. Original size is 15" x 45" @ 300 DPI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Tom. Good stitching!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW!!! MATHEWS should do this with Tiffany!!!!


----------



## Ingus (Jan 29, 2010)

I would much rather go with Laura.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Excellent!*



Forest Crawler said:


>



Very Nice Work "FC"


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Very Good!*



devilhelix said:


> Not exactly according to the rules but was a fun exercise regardless.



WOW! if this is only a warm up ....I can't wait to see whats next....


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Devilhelix..if you're just jetting warmed up...Holy smokes! And you are following the rules as far as I have read them..all you need is a picture of a Pantera somewhere in the pic. Tag and Forest Crawler....excellent work...wish I could do that good!!


----------



## Maverickz (May 15, 2010)

I am slightly confused about the announcement. It says: "They’ve set aside the week of Oct 9-13 to provide you with the trophy whitetail hunt of a lifetime." If I win am I going on a hunt with Laura for a trophy whitetail or is Laura the trophy whitetail I am going hunting with?


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Looks fine to me!*



devilhelix said:


> Not exactly according to the rules but was a fun exercise regardless.


I'd say you followed the rules as stated. Nice job!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Good One Maverickz!*



Maverickz said:


> I am slightly confused about the announcement. It says: "They’ve set aside the week of Oct 9-13 to provide you with the trophy whitetail hunt of a lifetime." If I win am I going on a hunt with Laura for a trophy whitetail or is Laura the trophy whitetail I am going hunting with?



Hey Guys Excellent Work by all. After this is all over I think we need to meet somewhere neutral like Nova Scotia maybe  and down a few drafts, hey on me of course. Good job Guys. TAG


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Pack yer bags Jane ... We are gonna go hunting ...


----------



## capw (Mar 20, 2009)

Laura is WAY too much distraction to hunt.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> Pack yer bags Jane ... We are gonna go hunting ...


Endorsed by Sixshooter...thats hilarious!!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

marshrabbitt said:


> Endorsed by Sixshooter...thats hilarious!!


Kinda has a Nugetesque touch eeh?


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Awsome submissions!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah Great stuff for sure!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*The Drawing Board*

Allot of cuttin, pastin and erasin.... and a little imaginative fill in.... Made from scratch including the paper pattern. A little different from what I have been doing.... TAG


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

At Bluff Buck Outfitters with my brand new Pantera!!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Good One!*

Good One Marsh Rabbitt......


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

You know I've hunted with Laura and her twin sisters, Laura and Laura

Here's proof ..


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Hey Stix!*

What about your two brothers Daryl and Daryl are they going too?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

tagart said:


> What about your two brothers Daryl and Daryl are they going too?


They might but it coincides with the County Holiday Bazaar


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Love it, marshrabbitt!

Stixshooter, that is awesome, but that would be one distracting hunt!


----------



## Varmintarcher (May 20, 2010)

*Pantera speed freak*

Nice Panteras...I'll take one of each!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> They might but it coincides with the County Holiday Bazaar


Hey Stix, you should make one with Daryl And Daryl, that would be awesome!!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Forest Crawler said:


> Love it, marshrabbitt!
> 
> Stixshooter, that is awesome, but that would be one distracting hunt!


 Thanks Fc, but I need some tips from you and Tagart about photoshopping, I am trying though!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Anyway I Can!*

Stay with it Danny (marshrabbitt) I will answer any question you throw my way......TAG


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*I'm with Tom...*

You bet, Danny. I'm with Tom, I'll answer any question within my knowledge base. Translation: my thick skull. Just keep trying new things and you'll be surprised what you can create!:wink:


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

If you look close... I put Stix in here watching the race!!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

I wanted to resize this one.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Wanted to resize this one as well.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Looking Real Good Danny!*

Good Job Danny, Excellent Ideas!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spin Off...*

Here is a spin off from the my last one. Six photos, two planets, some text and a star studded buck.


----------



## devilhelix (Mar 3, 2010)

*Great work!*

I've been away from this forum for the last week and didn't expect to see this much action on it. Nice work Tagart, marshrabbit, and forestcrawler!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Jane ... 

In the event I don't win a trip with you to hunt those monster whitetails can you pull some strings and get my daughter a try out with the Bills?


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Thumbs Up!*

Hey Stix I think she would be a great "Buffalo Jill". Does she hunt? She could be Laura's right hand gal.  Very Photogenic ! TAG


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

tagart said:


> Hey Stix I think she would be a great "Buffalo Jill". Does she hunt? She could be Laura's right hand gal.  Very Photogenic ! TAG



She does a little also put herself through collage fighting fires for the USFS ..

Thanks ! she's a great kid


----------



## devilhelix (Mar 3, 2010)

*Whispy*

submission number two.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

devilhelix said:


> submission number two.


Nicely done, Kevin!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Good Job!*

I'm with Al, Very Good Job Devilhelix! :thumbs_up Al I think I finally have a start on a couple of new ones how about you and Danny?.....




devilhelix said:


> submission number two.


----------



## devilhelix (Mar 3, 2010)

tagart said:


> I'm with Al, Very Good Job Devilhelix! :thumbs_up Al I think I finally have a start on a couple of new ones how about you and Danny?.....


Thanks guys. Looking forward to seeing what comes up next.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

tagart said:


> I'm with Al, Very Good Job Devilhelix! :thumbs_up Al I think I finally have a start on a couple of new ones how about you and Danny?.....


Hey Tom. Looking forward to seeing some new ones! I have been super busy with work and planning a hunt. Hopefully in the next two weeks, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## servant (May 8, 2010)

*Future Bow Hunter*

Our Future Bow Hunter!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Something a little different....


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Running out of ideas.... I had made this one awhile back, decided to put it up.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Just resizing some previous entrys...


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Classic!*

Daniel that is a classic  :thumbs_up





marshrabbitt said:


> Something a little different....


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my first submission. I plan on making quite a few, because i need a vacation.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

dstubb said:


> Here is my first submission. I plan on making quite a few, because i need a vacation.


Awesome 1st submission!!


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Some of these makes me wish I could get my head round CGi and photoshop.


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my attempt number two. The next ones will not be cupid related lol.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Good Job!*

Good Job Guys.....  :thumbs_up


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pantera Camo and Jungle*

Pantera "King of the Jungle"....


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pantera Black and Shadows...*

Pantera "From out of the Shadows"


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

dstubb said:


> Here is my attempt number two. The next ones will not be cupid related lol.


This one is great! Love the subtitle.:thumbs_up


----------



## mattchu4321 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Priceless!!*

Summed up with one word- Priceless!!!


----------



## mattchu4321 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Priceless #2*

I like this Priceless a little better and sorry for first one with her name spelling.


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ttt*

TTT with one more.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

sweeet :darkbeer:


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok so i had to kick it up a notch, because i was just basically forced to sell my bow due to financial strain. This is really me in this photo and i would guess that i put in close to 10 hours of work on this one. I really need this Pantera!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

dstubb said:


> Ok so i had to kick it up a notch, because i was just basically forced to sell my bow due to financial strain. This is really me in this photo and i would guess that i put in close to 10 hours of work on this one. I really need this Pantera!



Dang that is very good! I like it! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Not to mention in post #244 you did a great one also! You win imho!


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Stubb those are great.


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks guy's. Here are just a few of the original photos that i used. Ignore the holes in my wall, i removed my baseboards to install a new floor and now my son thinks it's hilarious to watch the door hit the wall without the door stop.


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn! Ya'll are trying too hard. I ain't even gonna explain. No... I've got to... Just FYI... To those of you on this forum who are totally delusional and completely out of touch with reality. You may have a shot at "Hunting" in the same camp as Laura but you Ain't got a shot at "Laura" herself. Just for clarification.


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha who said that they think they have a shot with her?


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

Buncha dudes on here talking about how they'd be all distracted and wouldn;t be able to concentrate on hunting and stuff...etc. Yeah, She is totally smoking hot! But its not like cause you won a contest hunt you're gonna score with the hottest chick in the archery world. Ya know what, never mind. Re-read some posts in this thread and figure it out.


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

I just read over every post and i didn't see one person mention anything about hooking up with Laura. I think everyone is fully aware that they stand no chance at all of winning her over, plus she is married. All i read was guy's talking about how their wives would be jealous and how they wouldn't be able to fully concentrate hunting next to such a beautiful woman. I think our members here on AT are more mature and respectful than that.


----------



## devilhelix (Mar 3, 2010)

Not bad dstubbs! Way to take a page out of my bag of tricks: http://tinyurl.com/2fyfsmh

Looks like I might have to put a little more effort into my next submission if this is going to be the calibre of competition I'm up against.




dstubb said:


> Ok so i had to kick it up a notch, because i was just basically forced to sell my bow due to financial strain. This is really me in this photo and i would guess that i put in close to 10 hours of work on this one. I really need this Pantera!


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha...bring it on, i'm just getting warmed up.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ttt*



FishingBen said:


> Damn! Ya'll are trying too hard. I ain't even gonna explain. No... I've got to... Just FYI... To those of you on this forum who are totally delusional and completely out of touch with reality. You may have a shot at "Hunting" in the same camp as Laura but you Ain't got a shot at "Laura" herself. Just for clarification.


So your sayin' there's a chance.:wink: And you are trying to hard to bring everyone else down because you won't take the time to submit an entry, why does there have to be so many Negative Nancy's in the world I really like your work dstubbs.:thumbs_up


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Comin At Ya*

Here is a spin off from my very first entry "Blazing Speed". I have been working on this one for quite some time. Original size is 18 x 32 inches @ 300DPI.

I like working large and of course all are very printable at their original size. This was due to the medium and large format photo equipment I used for these photos. 















Photos Used for this composite are Cinnamon Ferns, Laura and one of my buck photos. They were all rearranged quite a bit.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Tagart, I had kinda the same Idea as you...but just the aftermath lol! Good work Stubbs!!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Nice!*

Keep up the good work guys! Lots of nice new stuff on here.:thumbs_up


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

some of you guys are good at this !


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Martin Online*

Something different.... I rearranged some of my photos and came up with this following composite. If it were an actual website I may have done a couple of little things different for the sake of code and css. Unfortunately the actual functions of a website can not be down with a still photo. For example the menu bar would be a working drop down to each of the bows and various other links.  Thanks TAG













Photos Used are Bear Rock PA....










Lower right corner of Seneca Rock WV....










And another one of my own buck photos...


----------



## A51533 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Entry One*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=800482&stc=1&d=1277163728


How do you get images to show up here in these boxes.


----------



## A51533 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Entry post again*


----------



## A51533 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Second Entry*










MARTIN STICK BOWS


----------



## A51533 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Third entry*










MARTIN DAMON STICK BOW


----------



## A51533 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Fourth entry*









MARTIN DAMON STICK BOW IS WHAT I LIKE TO DOWN BIG BUCKS!


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Great Work Everyone! keep it up


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Contest Rules*

Lee, cool images, but if I am correct they don't follow the rules. You will still need a Martin Pantera bow in the photo. Just replace that and you are all set! Keep submitting ideas!

_The contest: Submit an image that includes a Martin Pantera bow in this Archerytalk thread._


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Whats Next?*

Al Q. where ya been? I am looking forward to the next new post from you and the rest of the gang! TAG


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

tagart said:


> Al Q. where ya been? I am looking forward to the next new post from you and the rest of the gang! TAG


Hey Tom! Work, work, work and then taking care of the family. Been a busy month so far. I will hopefully have some time in the near future, but we'll see. Out here in SoCal deer season starts in 2 months, so I have been hitting the range, going through my gear and dreaming of flinging an arrow into one!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Good Luck Al !*

Good Luck with your prep work for the upcoming season over in SoCal. :thumbs_up


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

*Details on the Hunt*

The “Win a Hunt with Laura” hunt takes place Oct 9-13. Butch Fox of Bluff Bucks Outfitters in Alma , WI ( Buffalo County ) is the host.

This is a premium whitetail hunt on some great property. No fences, all wild critters on local farmland in beautiful country. The people are super friendly. The lodge is new and impressive. There are several cabins/cottages that sleep anywhere from 2-8 each


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

man thats 2 bad


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

dstubb said:


> Ok so i had to kick it up a notch, because i was just basically forced to sell my bow due to financial strain. This is really me in this photo and i would guess that i put in close to 10 hours of work on this one. I really need this Pantera!


This one looks great dstubb - this one's a winner IMO!!! I thought about entering but theres some fierce competition now 

If you need a friend to come along on your hunt with Laura hit me up


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Archery Season*

Archery season is coming soon! Original is 18in x 30in @ 300 DPI 











Photos used are...


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks really good Tom!! I would probably have went with the 30 yard pin...lol!!


----------



## lpv77 (Dec 4, 2005)

Im not very good at photoshop.


----------



## lpv77 (Dec 4, 2005)

diff version


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

z28melissa said:


> This one looks great dstubb - this one's a winner IMO!!! I thought about entering but theres some fierce competition now
> 
> If you need a friend to come along on your hunt with Laura hit me up


You def can't win it if you don't at least submit something, and you never know what could happen. If i win you are def welcome to meet me there .


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Thanks!*



marshrabbitt said:


> Looks really good Tom!! I would probably have went with the 30 yard pin...lol!!



Thanks Danny... Did you get my PM?.....  TAG


----------



## hbuck (Apr 30, 2003)

*Bucks entry to win a hunt*

Martin is a family of hunters. Pantera goes elk hunting. We thought why not add Luara Francese to elk hunt this year.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## skidoo54601 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Here ya go*

Heres a pantera kill


----------



## deerhuntindave (Feb 27, 2009)

Great Diversity in Martin Archery
:angel:


----------



## deerhuntindave (Feb 27, 2009)

Martin Archery has a diverse selection of archery equipment.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*It's been a while, but...*

Here's my latest entry.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

gotta try....


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

same theme.....


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Excellent Al Q.*

Al this one is excellent !!! I like the concept and the graphics. :thumbs_up

Excellent Work!  TAG




Forest Crawler said:


> Here's my latest entry.


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

dstubb said:


> Ok so i had to kick it up a notch, because i was just basically forced to sell my bow due to financial strain. This is really me in this photo and i would guess that i put in close to 10 hours of work on this one. I really need this Pantera!


Oh man i noticed a huge typo on my last entry, not sure how i managed that. Look for a correction soon.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Now imagine if the bow is right side up.... DOH!
:embarres::embarres:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

getting close to the end I wonder who is gonna win......


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

They need to let me know pretty soon I need to schedule my vacation days:teeth:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Laura is gonna vote for my picture.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

tagart said:


> Al this one is excellent !!! I like the concept and the graphics. :thumbs_up
> 
> Excellent Work!  TAG


Thanks, Tom. I had a lot of fun with this one. Took me some time to come up with the concept, but I like it. It's certainly my favorite so far. 

Good to see more entries coming in! You can't win if you don't play.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Will keep trying....this would be awesome!


----------



## x-by-x (Sep 3, 2004)

How bout me? I'd love to hunt in Wisconsin, and my wife doesn't think it's a good idea. I think it's a great idea!!

x


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

Fixed my typo. Here is the final.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

what an opportunity.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Nicely designed*



bpfaherty said:


> what an opportunity.


Nice job, Brendan. I like the Beauty and the Beast. I am surprised no one put that together before now. Good luck!


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you Al,
There are some great entries here....including yours. DStubbs last one was rockin as well. Im going to keep trying though....you guys are goooood!


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

Forest Crawler said:


> Well, Scott, it's certainly not perfect, but I did it for the fun of it. I can't believe you remembered they were shooting Martins.


Best show ever


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

I sure would like to win this hunt, I would like to be able to put a trophy buck in my scrapbook, I have had my share of Fla scrub bucks and magnum spikes...lol!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Nice, Danny!*



marshrabbitt said:


> I sure would like to win this hunt, I would like to be able to put a trophy buck in my scrapbook, I have had my share of Fla scrub bucks and magnum spikes...lol!


Nice one, Dan! I like the thought behind this one. Very cool.:darkbeer:


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anybody noticed?

Laura is a true beauty...
Working with her photo a lot and WOW. Now if I could just get a chance to hunt with her....:wink:


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Al, I remember when this contest 1st started, I was terrible at photo shop...I went out and bought a program and read the directions, I still suck at it...but like you said earlier, you can't win unless you try!! So I keep trying cause I could never afford a trip like this lol!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Al, Loved the Dukes of Hazzard one, you forgot one small detail though-so I took the liberty to add it for you...hope you dont mind....lol


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Well done!*



marshrabbitt said:


> Hey Al, Loved the Dukes of Hazzard one, you forgot one small detail though-so I took the liberty to add it for you...hope you dont mind....lol


Haha! Yes, it would seem I forgot a very important detail. Glad you fixed it!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

Good 1 Danny!  TAG 





marshrabbitt said:


> I sure would like to win this hunt, I would like to be able to put a trophy buck in my scrapbook, I have had my share of Fla scrub bucks and magnum spikes...lol!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

Good Job Brendan! I like your background...  TAG



bpfaherty said:


> what an opportunity.


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

There is some "interesting:wink:" and great photo work here. I just made one my desktop but I can't tell AT which one. :zip: Keep up the great work!

Ryan


----------



## hbuck (Apr 30, 2003)

*Martin is a family of hunters*

Had to fix some of the wording for our photo. We added our hunting friend and the bow to this camping picture.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

You all are doing great! getting closer to picking a winner and you still have time to enter!
Good Luck


----------



## landon607 (Nov 5, 2007)

stixshooter said:


> But I'm fun in camp !!!


Guy on the left is a dead ringer for my sisters X. Very cool guy taught me how to water ski.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Last One...*

I am now working on my last one.... Coming Soon!  TAG


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*One more in the mix...*

Some of these are just fun to do. Time is winding down, so I may have to put in another entry. I am really enjoying everyone's new ideas!


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

sheesh Al...nothing like upping the anti....nice work!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm out hell I have the Razor x and firecat. Oh well I have been looking more and more at Mathews Z7.


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Right on Brendan, just when you think you have a decent one.....bam...here comes Al or Tom, they both come up with some good stuff! Btw Al, that is really good....as usual, Cant wait to see what Tom comes up with next!!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Did you get it?*

Hey Danny C. (marshrabbit) did you get my last PM?  TAG


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Excellent !*

Excellent work Al Q. I really like the Topo Map for the background....nice touch....  TAG




Forest Crawler said:


> Some of these are just fun to do. Time is winding down, so I may have to put in another entry. I am really enjoying everyone's new ideas!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Thank you guys*

Thanks guys. Tom, that map is a topo of the 'general' area where Bluff Bucks is. I thought it was a cool idea to have it in there. Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Stick Flinger said:


> There is some "interesting:wink:" and great photo work here. I just made one my desktop but I can't tell AT which one. :zip: Keep up the great work!
> 
> Ryan


American whitetail don't have the adress google it I picked it up direct so it was a little cheaper stuff is very light all that foam weighs twenty ponds and is awesome


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

I can think of better things to do with her than go hunting.:wink:


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Scattergun2570 said:


> I can think of better things to do with her than go hunting.:wink:


Some of us just want to be able to harvest a nice buck. Try to be a little respectful.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Scattergun2570 said:


> I can think of better things to do with her than go hunting.:wink:


Have some respect! We are all looking for an awesome whitetail hunt. No need for comments like that here.


----------



## spartanbuck24 (Sep 6, 2009)

*This soldier rather be shooting a Martin Bow.*

I am submitting this for a surprise for my husband where he is currently defending our country overseas in Iraq and would love to have this great opportunity to hunt with the best. He is an avid bowhunter and would love to shoot a new Martin bow. If he won this contest this would be a great surprise for him and a great trip for him to relax and enjoy the outdoors when he returns.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Thank your husband for us*



spartanbuck24 said:


> I am submitting this for a surprise for my husband where he is currently defending our country overseas in Iraq and would love to have this great opportunity to hunt with the best. He is an avid bowhunter and would love to shoot a new Martin bow. If he won this contest this would be a great surprise for him and a great trip for him to relax and enjoy the outdoors when he returns.


I know I speak for many here, please thank your husband for his service. Thank you for being his support, too. Where would we all be without the backing of a good woman.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey SpartanBuck..Id like to echo Al's sentiment. Its the sacrifice of great Americans like your husband and the support of family at home that allow us to enjoy all the things we do. I wish you luck!


----------



## hbuck (Apr 30, 2003)

*Elk Hunting with laura*

here is our next hunting picture


----------



## hbuck (Apr 30, 2003)

*Squirrel Archery*

Squirrel Archery


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

landon607 said:


> Guy on the left is a dead ringer for my sisters X. Very cool guy taught me how to water ski.


Your sister has good taste ...:darkbeer:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

spartanbuck24 said:


> I am submitting this for a surprise for my husband where he is currently defending our country overseas in Iraq and would love to have this great opportunity to hunt with the best. He is an avid bowhunter and would love to shoot a new Martin bow. If he won this contest this would be a great surprise for him and a great trip for him to relax and enjoy the outdoors when he returns.


I''l make ya a deal if I win ... (fat chance) I'll give you the trip to give your husband .. Deal?


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

A Spin-off from my previous entry


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

stixshooter said:


> I''l make ya a deal if I win ... (fat chance) I'll give you the trip to give your husband .. Deal?


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## spartanbuck24 (Sep 6, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> I''l make ya a deal if I win ... (fat chance) I'll give you the trip to give your husband .. Deal?


Hi stixshooter,

I greatly appreciate your support. But im sure my husband would greatly appreciate your deal!!!!! Thanks again i appreciate it as well. Take care


----------



## spartanbuck24 (Sep 6, 2009)

bpfaherty said:


> Hey SpartanBuck..Id like to echo Al's sentiment. Its the sacrifice of great Americans like your husband and the support of family at home that allow us to enjoy all the things we do. I wish you luck!


Thanks for your support as well.


----------



## spartanbuck24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Forest Crawler said:


> I know I speak for many here, please thank your husband for his service. Thank you for being his support, too. Where would we all be without the backing of a good woman.




Thanks so much for the wonderful comments. I appreciate it and ill be sure to tell my husband the same.. Thanks again


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

cool pics :wink:


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see the winning picture:wav:


----------



## chrsmrtn16 (Jul 24, 2010)

Had a lot of fun spending the day with my girl taking pics for this. I love my Pantera.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Cool stuff.*



chrsmrtn16 said:


> Had a lot of fun spending the day with my girl taking pics for this. I love my Pantera.


Looks like you had fun! Great job!


----------



## hbuck (Apr 30, 2003)

*Another Pantera Ad*

Saw everyone was making some of these ad style postings. Here's one from me.


----------



## MyWifeHunts (Jul 26, 2010)

*Here's my entry*

Here is my entry!


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

One of you guys with the skillz should do one with the caption Sexy is Zero to Backstraps @ 320fps.


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

*I wish her luck!!*

I am posting this image for my daughter Kailey.


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

One more post for Kailey Lee






!


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

*Good luck KK!!*

One last post for Kailey Lee






!!


----------



## hbuck (Apr 30, 2003)

*We will hunt anything with Pantera*

We don't care what we hunt as long as its with a Pantera Bow


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words... I know Kailey would love a chance to hunt with her Laura, Kailey thinks very highly of her and has great respect for her as the "Martin Girl". 

I will make sure to pass them on to Kailey!!!:elch:


----------



## bronko22000 (Mar 31, 2010)

*My entry*

Well here is my attempt to submit a pic for the contest. Martin Pantera - Why shoot anything else?


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Just for fun...*

I had to do one with the Pink Panther.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*One of my latest ideas...*


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

ooops, guess I'm not gonna win


----------



## bamaboy82 (Jul 26, 2010)

he's being raised right!


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

*Kk*

One more try!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry but nothing good can come from me being around a woman that good looking for five days. I am happily married and I intend to stay that way but I am still male and that would just lead to me sitting around lusting after her for a solid week.... No thanks!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

silentassassin said:


> Sorry but nothing good can come from me being around a woman that good looking for five days. I am happily married and I intend to stay that way but I am still male and that would just lead to me sitting around lusting after her for a solid week.... No thanks!


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

*one last sudmission for kk fingers crossed*


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

*one more try for my kk*


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

A Collage of Pantera Entrys


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

ike_osu said:


> Here's my entry


Look at how fast that arrow left the bow, so fast the string hasent even came back to relax yet


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok heres my entry the wife said she wants to go on a hunt without me and going with Laura would be a fabulous trip for her . 
Notice her sportin the Martin shirt


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Hurry!*

Time is running out, this contest was a lot of fun and I can't believe the number of great submissions, it should be tough for the judges to pick 5 of them. Good luck to the lucky 5 who are choosen.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

skinny10 said:


> Time is running out, this contest was a lot of fun and I can't believe the number of great submissions, it should be tough for the judges to pick 5 of them. Good luck to the lucky 5 who are choosen.



When does the contest end?


----------



## Heidib (Jul 30, 2010)

*submitting my entry*

Would love to win this trip and bag a big buck before my husband does!


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*I think...*



Christopher67 said:


> When does the contest end?


the judges choose the 5 they like best tommorow (Aug 1st). It is listed on the first page of the contest I think.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Okie dokie... here is my last minute submission!! This hunt would be an absolutely amazing experience. Good luck to all!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Kudos!*



z28melissa said:


> Okie dokie... here is my last minute submission!! This hunt would be an absolutely amazing experience. Good luck to all!


Nice one, Melissa! Cool idea!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks! I'm diggin ALL of yours. It will be hard for the judges to narrow it down that's for sure.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*"Reflection"*

Well Kids.. Here is my final entry. "Grab your new pantera before they run away". 
It was great fun ....Good Luck to everyone!  TAG


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Excellent!*

Excellent job Melissa... Ya Know, all kidding aside you gals look like sisters in your poster....Good Job!  TAG




z28melissa said:


> Okie dokie... here is my last minute submission!! This hunt would be an absolutely amazing experience. Good luck to all!


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Excellent Danny!*

Allot of good work there Daniel....Good Luck...  TAG



marshrabbitt said:


> A Collage of Pantera Entrys


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*Excellent Al..... Good Luck!*

This one and the Pink Panther one are Excellent as always Al..... Good Luck!
Your work is Excellent and very consistent. ....  TAG




Forest Crawler said:


>


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*My Final Post.....*

The Portfolio..... Its been great fun everyone......  TAG



"Blazing Speed" Post # 150











"Archeology" Post # 151











"Wide Country" Post # 156











"Tattoo" Post # 161











"The Masterpiece" Post # 175











"Black and White" Post # 188











"Extreme Conditions" Post # 191











"Drawing Board" Post # 210











"Out of This World" Post # 226











"Out of the Shadows" Post # 248











"Comin At Ya!" Post # 266











"Martin Online" Post # 270











"Archery Season" Post # 285











and "Reflections" Post # 385











Thanks for your Time!  TAG


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

Here it is...


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Such a cute photo!*



bamaboy82 said:


> he's being raised right!


This one is so cute. Great idea!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Wow!*



marshrabbitt said:


> A Collage of Pantera Entrys


It's crazy to see how many entries everyone has done. Danny, nice collection! I hadn't realized those had all been done by you. Nice and good luck in the contest.:teeth:


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Excellent as always, Tom.*



tagart said:


> Well Kids.. Here is my final entry. "Grab your new pantera before they run away".
> It was great fun ....Good Luck to everyone!  TAG


Tom, another well done entry. It's been great seeing your ideas in here. I see a great deal of planning in your entries. Good luck in the contest!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

*Good Idea*



z28melissa said:


> Okie dokie... here is my last minute submission!! This hunt would be an absolutely amazing experience. Good luck to all!



Cool Idea Melissa, that turned out awesome!! I would buy tickets!!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

*Nice Tom*



tagart said:


> Well Kids.. Here is my final entry. "Grab your new pantera before they run away".
> It was great fun ....Good Luck to everyone!  TAG


Great work Tom, lots of work involved in that one!! The reflection idea is cool!!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

bamaboy82 said:


> he's being raised right!


Thats a neat idea and it turned out great...I should have thought of something like that, I have twin 2 y/o boys...Could have named them Martin and Pantera lol!!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

*Good Stuff Al*



Forest Crawler said:


> I had to do one with the Pink Panther.


How could we not have one without the Pink Panther...great job as always!! Hey Al...you know what the pink panther said when he stepped on a ant??
dead ant...dead ant...dead ant!! hahaha


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Great work from EVERYONE who entered the contest!! It has been lots of fun and met some good friends in the process, good luck to everyone! There are alot of great photos for the judges to pick from !!


----------



## marshrabbitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Had time to sqeak one more in..


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

when and where will the top 5 pictures be posted?ccasion16:ccasion16:


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

does anyone know where the top five pictures will be posted?:teeth:


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

We just have to be patient and give them time to review. The end date was only yesterday.


----------



## Staci Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

I wasn't sure if they would post them on the 1st? Thank you! I will be patient for my daughter she is excited to see the top five.


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

*Winners Poll*

We will post a user poll of our top 5 entries later today.

At News.


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

We have selected 5 entries. Thanks for all the entries. 
Go to this poll thread to cast your vote.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1275878

*Image #1 from Post #199*











*Image #2 from Post #210*











*Image #3 from Post #296*











*Image #4 from Post 308*










*Image #5 from Post 382*


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats to the finalists and great job everyone it was fun to see all the creativity.... now let go vote


----------



## chrsmrtn16 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow so all the pics that where picked I bet none of them even shoot a Pantara....so who ever picked them should really think about that.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Did you read the rules, never said you had to own one?


----------



## devilhelix (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, c'mon chrsmrtn16! Did you post an entry that didn't get picked? What are you, like 10 yrs old or something? Don't be so bitter dude.


----------



## dstubb (Apr 25, 2010)

chrsmrtn16 said:


> Wow so all the pics that where picked I bet none of them even shoot a Pantara....so who ever picked them should really think about that.


Actually i was chosen as one of the top 5 and although i have never shot a Pantera, i can honestly say that every deer that i have shot in my life has been with a Martin. I started hunting in 2004 and bought my first bow (Martin Jaguar).


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Just asking but I thought the rules said it must have a pic of the Pantera bow in it ? I like all the images and everyone that has done there work for this has put alot of time in and done a great job but wheres the Pantera in image #5 ? 



> The contest: Submit an image that includes a Martin Pantera bow in this Archerytalk thread


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

pure havoc said:


> Just asking but I thought the rules said it must have a pic of the Pantera bow in it ? I like all the images and everyone that has done there work for this has put alot of time in and done a great job but wheres the Pantera in image #5 ?


hmm I guess I didnt ask my question right


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

pure havoc said:


> hmm I guess I didnt ask my question right


Take another look  It is not the prominent element in my design.... but it is most definitely there.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

z28melissa said:


> Take another look  It is not the prominent element in my design.... but it is most definitely there.


wow had to look at it for a minute . lol had myself a DAzz attack on that one sorry melissa , hope you win it I like yours best of them all


----------

